
Facebook's Growing Web of Frenemies - marcusschuler
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704593604576141350618351030.html?mod=rss_Technology
======
spitfire
Shouldn't that be "Facebook's Growing graph of Frenemies."?

